# How can I easily disable wi-fi on one device in our house?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Our little one received a new iPad mini for Christmas. She loves it!

Anyway, I want to know how to disable the wi-fi on that device should I need to. 

For instance, she got into a bit of trouble today, and I threatened to take the wi-fi away for a day.

Having her shut it off on the iPad using the 'settings' app is not an option because she can easily turn it back on.

We have Century link as a provider, which uses phone lines. We have a black box thingy that they gave us.

Should I need to take her wi-fi away, I still need it for our phones and laptop for work purposes.

Do I need to reset the wi-fi password, and keep it a secret from the little one?

Other options???????


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

On our router, I can block a Mac address so that it's not allowed access to the internet. 
Mac address is a unique identifier for every device on the network. The router would have security settings that allow you to define what each device has the rights to do.
I can't explain it well enough past that.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

clovis said:


> Other options???????


Could you just tell her to hand the iPad over to you?


.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wi-Fi drivers can easily be deleted just by connecting a tablet to a compatible PC as a usb drive. Once the Wi-Fi drivers are deleted the tablet can only be loaded via PC transfer and it cannot be connected to any Wi-Fi.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

CajunSunshine said:


> Could you just tell her to hand the iPad over to you?
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I sure can. I haven't done it with the iPad yet, but I've taken her iPod many times in the past years. 

She is a great daughter...but I am also the boss.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

It doesn't have parental controls? I know nothing about iPads, but on my kiddo's kindles, we're able to use the parental controls to password protect the Wi-Fi, the web browser, video playback, downloads, just about everything you could think of.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

In our house the child would be told no internet/ I-pad/computer and that would be the end of that.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

mrs whodunit said:


> In our house the child would be told no internet/ I-pad/computer and that would be the end of that.


I agree.

I almost didn't post this thread because I was afraid it would become a "pile on" either for my daughter or for me being a bad parent.

I just want to learn, should I need to disable the wi-fi.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

One program that might work for you is Mobicip. This is the internet browser and you disable all the other apps. This program can filter your internet, have an "allowed sites" only list, or block out times of day. See http://www.mobicip.com/


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

We use a netgear wireless router.

The software on it let's us do everything that's been suggested by folks here. Just a matter of learning the hardware settings.


----------

